# New Prepper/Survivalist TV Show



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

Anyone else hear about this? Apparently there's a new series starting soon on the National Geographic Channel about Preppers called "Doomsday Preppers". It's set to air on Feb 7th at 9pm.

http://channel.nationalgeographic.com/channel/doomsday-preppers/

Thoughts?


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

My computer was acting up a bit so I couldn't pull up the link, but Doomsday Preppers aired a while back too. I wonder if this is a rebroadcast of that or new episodes.


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

Jason said:


> My computer was acting up a bit so I couldn't pull up the link, but Doomsday Preppers aired a while back too. I wonder if this is a rebroadcast of that or new episodes.


Nope. Saw the commercial for it yesterday. It's an actual series that starts on Feb 7th. Shame the link didn't work for ya. From the link:

NEW-SERIES PREMIERE
TUES FEB 7 9P et/pt

About the Show
Doomsday Preppers explores the lives of otherwise ordinary Americans who are preparing for the end of the world as we know it. Unique in their beliefs, motivations, and strategies, preppers will go to whatever lengths they can to make sure they are prepared for any of life's uncertainties. And with our expert's assessment, they will find out their chances of survival if their worst fears become a reality.


----------



## Riverdale (Oct 31, 2009)

And, of course, we will be made to look *crazy*.....


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Wow. Sounds really cool, but yes we will be made to sound like whackos.


----------



## BasecampUSA (Dec 26, 2010)

They came way back here spring of 2010 wanting to do interviews and filming the bunker etc.

Walked right thru the no tresspassing signs, past the skull on the fencepost, the shot-up motorcycle etc. :gaah:
NO friggin way... !!

Learned a lesson... don't let UPS or Fed-ex deliver LTS freeze-dried foods or ammo directly -- have it sent to a pickup point like I do now.
I don't know who else may have tipped them off...

I'm about ready to lock the damn gate for good... - dont want anyone back here, don't want to deal with sheeple or zombies as it all goes critical mass.

I even do all my target practice in a gravel pit couple miles down the road - don't want to draw any more attention... especially with the artillery (.50BMG)
Yeah yeah... some of us are going hard-core the closer we come to zulu minus one.

...used to be a nice polite neighborhood homesteader -- it don't pay to be nice when "they" get too nosy and cynical about what you're doing.

- gone 100% hermit :nuts:


----------



## horseman1946 (Oct 19, 2011)

The commerical shows people wearing gas masks, holding M-14s across their chests, saying they are ready. Yep, we are not going to look good. We will be made out as weirdos, ********, hillbillys, that are ignorant, and trying to live like it was still the 19th century. Won't be pretty.


----------



## BasecampUSA (Dec 26, 2010)

horseman1946 said:


> We will be made out as weirdos, ********, hillbillys, that are ignorant, and trying to live like it was still the 19th century. Won't be pretty.


Yep, that's me...

I even spent 2 years living with the no-car, no-electricity Amish to learn horse farming back around Y2K. (Wrote about it here earlier somewhere - I speak Pennsylvania Dutch, they won't have anything to do with you if you don't)

Huh? need a can of soup, you say?

I remember you laughing at me last year when the "getting" was still good.

Starve mutha! :rant:


----------



## Dove150 (Jun 5, 2011)

I sure don't understand why any prepper would want to be on TV. Kind of defeats the purpose.

The one show I did watch seemed to have a ribbon of ridicule running just under the surface. That was my opinion anyway. 

Maybe this new series will do some good and wake up a few people. If the crappy economy, politics, world and weather events haven't already done it.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

People will either love it or loathe it. I'd think it would be a wake-up call for at least some of the people who watch it. Every person who starts preparing will make things easier for the rest of us is TSHTF. 

At least I like to think it's a bright side to the potential for ridicule.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*You mean ?*



Riverdale said:


> And, of course, we will be made to look *crazy*.....


Are you implying we arn't as crazy as we look ?

I resemble that remark ! ! :rant:


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

I can hear it now, from my closest friends and family:

Look, its Immo! What a wack job!


----------



## Claymore5150 (Nov 17, 2011)

It will be interesting to watch. Heck, I'll probably learn a bunch of stuff that I hadn't given thought to. There's ALWAYS something to be learned, even in the oddest of places. 

They have to get the more extreme survivalist types to make the show interesting. They wouldn't find me very interesting at all. "Here camera dude, watch me put these cans of food in the cart, then we'll hit the battery section and pickup a couple packs of Ds for my shelf, and when we get home you can help me rinse the empty 2 liters and put some water in them and take them downstairs". Hahaha. Ahhhhh, the drama, the intrigue, the excitement! The lives of the preparing...


----------



## timmie (Jan 14, 2012)

i also am going to watch the show. who knows what you will find interesting.i watched the colony a couple of years ago. i found it to be very interesting.


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

Unless it is aired online we will not be able to partake in the viewing. We do not have cable and barely 1 channel on tv. So hope someone will keep those of us who are unable to watch abreast of the highpoints of the program.


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

We won't be able to receive it as we don't have cable or dish. If you looking for us to stand out in a crowd you would be sadly mistaken. I believe in blending in, no camo, no gas mask etc. We will be wearing clothes that are 2 sizes too big to make others think we are as hungry as they are, we don't drive new cars now so there won't be any parked in our drive, have a very modest house, hopefully we won't be drawing any unnecessary attention.


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

I am excited to see the story about the guy with 11 kids that raise their own food. I would love to have a family farm with my 6 kids when they grow up so it will be nice to learn about someone that is already doing it.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

BasecampUSA said:


> They came way back here spring of 2010 wanting to do interviews - - -
> 
> Learned a lesson... don't let UPS or Fed-ex deliver LTS freeze-dried foods or ammo directly -- have it sent to a pickup point like I do now. I don't know who else may have tipped them off...


That is SIGNIFICANT information. 
I am surprised no one else has commented.



Claymore5150 said:


> It will be interesting to watch. Heck, I'll probably learn a bunch of stuff that I hadn't given thought to. There's ALWAYS something to be learned, even in the oddest of places....


I watched the videos of the last show on YouTube - - I like the idea the folks had in Arizona with growing duckweed in their old swimming pool. Yes, you always *DO* learn something!


----------



## BasecampUSA (Dec 26, 2010)

Immolatus said:


> I can hear it now, from my closest friends and family:
> 
> Look, its Immo! What a wack job!


Heh... Same here...

We will have a lot of satisfaction throwing these future zombies a meager can of soup.

"He who laughs last, laughs best" - _Confucius_


----------

